# New to forum.



## canaryfred (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello,I should introduce myself as a new member.I have had mice for over 60 years. My first breeding stock were bought in a Hull pet shop in 1949. A move of address recently has precluded the keeping of any stock. I am very interested in some of the newer mice ,Herefords and tri-coloured varieties look good. Canary Fred.


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello canaryfred.
Welcome here.
I think you'll find many useful information about the new mice shades and colours.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Souris (Dec 30, 2012)

Welcome!
That is a long time ago, I guess that you will be one of the eldest members on this forum 
Sorry to hear that you can not have mice anymore... or do you still have some as pets?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

60 years? You've got me beat by almost 60 years, lol. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm delighted to welcome a new member who is actually older than me.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

